# hunt coat suggestions - also shires?



## cob&onion (4 November 2012)

Been having a look at hunt coats and quite like the shires range, please can someone tell me the difference between the clifton and the marlborough please.

Also open to recommendations - budget is £150 max.
Thanks


----------



## Potato! (4 November 2012)

As far as I'm aware the Clifton is a looks a bit like felt and the Marlborough one is a nicer material. I was told they were the same so ordered the Clifton one but wish I went for the Marlborough one.


----------



## jess_asterix (4 November 2012)

I have the Shires Marlborough and it is lovely, really comfortable and well fitted. A lovely jacket for the money.

I also tried the Clifton one on and it was a lot less fitted and not as nice material.


----------



## Boxers (4 November 2012)

I bought my daughter a Shires Clifton coat on ebay and we are very pleased with it.  The wool material seems thick and warm and it has a nice lining.  She wore it yesterday for the opening meet and didn't complain of being cold and I thought she looked very smart in it.  It could be a bit more fitted in the body, but a smaller size meant shorter arm length. Daughter is tall and slim and we had trouble finding a coat with a long enough arm, even this one could do with another inch For preference.

I haven't seen the Marlborough 'in the flesh'  so cannot compare fabric. But online the Clifton is described as heavyweight and the Marlborough as middleweight.


----------



## JenHunt (4 November 2012)

I also have a clifton. lovely warm jacket. I'm sure it's not as good a fit for me as perhaps a more fitted (more expensive) jacket would be, but it was what I could afford at the time and it's still going strong!

I also like that the skirt bit has a lining in that is somewhat water resistant!


----------



## spacefaer (5 November 2012)

What size are you??

I have a made to measure Frank Hall I am about to put on ebay (when I get some decent photos of it)  

It is incredibly well made, well cut - REALLY flattering - and very warm.  It has had a new lining too so you're always toasty.

I would be looking for a figure around your budget (would cost approx 10x that new :O )

Sadly I am bigger than my coat now ((


----------



## cob&onion (5 November 2012)

spacefaer said:



			What size are you??

I have a made to measure Frank Hall I am about to put on ebay (when I get some decent photos of it)  

It is incredibly well made, well cut - REALLY flattering - and very warm.  It has had a new lining too so you're always toasty.

I would be looking for a figure around your budget (would cost approx 10x that new :O )

Sadly I am bigger than my coat now ((
		
Click to expand...


Am a 34" - arm length needs to be extra long! pref navy blue too? 



Anyone heard of the name *melton* ?


----------



## spacefaer (5 November 2012)

Cob&onion Melton is a type of cloth - lighterweight than wool

My coat is a 34"..... 

The sleeves are 24" and it's a dark charcoal grey - very smart


----------



## AprilBlossom (6 November 2012)

You are an actual MACHINE if you're hunting this season C&O


----------



## cob&onion (6 November 2012)

AprilBlossom said:



			You are an actual MACHINE if you're hunting this season C&O 

Click to expand...

haha nope sadly no hunting for me just yet!!

Def next season though - just looking for a nice coat now whilst i have the money


----------



## marmalade76 (8 November 2012)

The difference between the Clifton and the Marlborough is the first has a waist seam and the latter doesn't. I prefer the latter, it's a more flattering cut.


----------



## pipsqueek (11 November 2012)

I have a size 40" black heavyweight wool caldene one in very good condition needing a good hunting home.. pm if interested!


----------



## swillymaid (12 November 2012)

Did you know that Equetch have just bought out a new hunt coat range which is styled very similarly to the Shires Clifton but its a softer wool and also comes in navy. It has a waterproof membrane across the back to keep the weather out!
Try www.foxyattire.co.uk they sell it and the Shires coats and also do lots of vintage stuff.


----------



## C&C (8 December 2012)

I have just bought te Marlborough, came today and very pleased with it. Paid the extra as opposed to buying the cheaper Clifton as this one is not fitted at the waist and does not have a generous inside pocket, i think the material isnt quite as good but i have not seen one in the flesh.

Gutted having just found out that Equetech now do one! Love their jackets, have the Kenton Deluxe tweed  Oh well, never mind


----------



## Sky1 (12 December 2012)

I sell a lot of he Marlborough mainly to hunt staff so it should be good! I have a 38 that I ordered for someone but they couldnt do it up so willing to take an offer on it?


----------

